# Slipping back into sadness



## jbels (Nov 9, 2009)

My wife left me for separation in August and of course it was devastating. Since then I have done all the right things to get me through this and have felt better. But today is our anniversary and the court date is two weeks away. Add to that the holidays, and I feel the devastation that I felt in August creeping back up. Will I have to pull myself out of that state again? Or is it just dealing with getting past these particular milestone dates?


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

jbels,

It is just time. There will be the ups and downs throughout this for a while. It sucks, but no way around it.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

hang in there Jbels,

you just need a little time, it already seems like you have a positive plan to move forward.......if you fall off the horse get right back on......it's okay......be stong and love yourself


----------

